# Arrow length for 30 inch draw?



## jarheadhunter

Just got a 30" draw Apex 7. What length should my arrows be?
60lb draw weight.

Thanks for your help


----------



## estoppel101

*Imho*

I was researching this issue today. What I found is that arrow length is measured from the bottom of the valley on the nock to the furthest point the arrow touches your rest plus at least an inch. It maybe more depending on your rest and the broadheads you are using. Don't want to slice your fingers.

As a result, there is no real way of telling you just how long the arrow has to be without knowing the setup you have. All of the websites I have looked at suggest taking a full length arrow and drawing it back while having someone measure the one inch point beyond the rest. Remember to account for the blades if this is going to be a hunting arrow.

Here is a good link: http://www.martinarchery.com/easton/targinfo.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## tldga3

use a full length arrow and give a sharpie or a small piece of tape to a friend. Be careful! Have them mark the arrow somewhere near the middle of your shelf then measure the marked arrow.


----------



## DBiggers

I'am a 30" draw and my FatBoy 400's are cut to 28 1/4" from bushing to end of bare shaft.


----------

